# Γλωσσολόγια: Ιστολόγια, ιστότοποι και ιστοσελίδες για την ελληνική γλώσσα



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Καταθέτω εδώ τις διευθύνσεις τόπων και σελίδων του διαδικτύου που έχουν ενδιαφέρον για όσους θέλουν να παρακολουθούν τους προβληματισμούς για την ελληνική γλώσσα. Αν έχω παραλείψει κάποια διεύθυνση, από ξεχασιά ή από άγνοια, σας παρακαλώ να κάνετε τη σχετική επισήμανση. Κατά περιόδους, θα προσθέτω συνδέσμους σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα συζήτησης, ίσως με κάποια σύντομη περίληψη. Όποτε περισσεύει χρόνος, θα κάνω και αναδρομικές συγκεντρωτικές θεματικές παρουσιάσεις.

*Τα ιστολόγια*
(Οι αριθμοί μέσα στις παρενθέσεις αντιστοιχούν σε αριθμό σελίδων στις 26/4/08)


Ο Γιάννης Η. Χάρης συγκεντρώνει εδώ τα παλιά και τα καινούργια δεκαπενθήμερα άρθρα του από την εφημερίδα _Τα Νέα_. Είναι συνήθως πληρέστερα απ’ αυτά που θα βρείτε στην εφημερίδα και κάποια παλιότερα συνοδεύονται από σχόλια και συζήτηση, με συμμετοχή και άλλων ιστολόγων.
http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/ (297)
Το Περιγλώσσιο του Φοινικιστή:
http://periglwssio.blogspot.com/ (92)
Στο Linguarium ο Dr Moshe συγκεντρώνει πολύ προσεγμένα άρθρα για την ετυμολογία, την ορθογραφία, τη σημασιολογία κ.τ.ό.:
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/ (28)
Προσθήκη: Αναλυτικός κατάλογος άρθρων του Dr Moshe
Από την τριάδα των ανορθόγραφων:
http://anorthografies.blogspot.com/ (35)
Τα Λογοράμματα του hominid:
http://logorammata.blogspot.com/ (25)
Γλωσσογραφίες του Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη:
http://epanagiotidis.blogspot.com/ (23)
Τιπούκειτος:
http://tipoukeitos.blogspot.com/ (19)
Νέα διεύθυνση: http://neostipoukeitos.wordpress.com/

Από το χώρο των πολυτονιστών:

Κρατύλος, οι σελίδες του Καλλίμαχου:
http://kratylos.blogspot.com/ (91)

Δημοσιεύσεις για γλωσσικά θέματα θα βρεις κανείς και:
στο ιστολόγιο του Κώστα Κουρεμένου (http://enaskitis.blogspot.com/) (26 γλωσσικά), 
της Φωτεινής Παντογνώστρας (http://xefteri.wordpress.com/), 
του Γιάννη Παπαθανασίου για τη Γλώσσα στο γυμνάσιο (http://glwssa.blogspot.com/) κ.ά.

*Γλωσσικοί ιστότοποι και ιστοσελίδες*


Εξαιρετική δραστηριότητα παρουσιάζει ο ιστότοπος του Νίκου Σαραντάκου (δουλειά δέκα σχεδόν χρόνων), που φιλοξενεί όχι μόνο τα γλωσσικά του σημειώματα (τα περισσότερα από τα οποία κυκλοφόρησαν πρόσφατα σε βιβλίο 370 σελίδων με τον τίτλο Γλώσσα μετ’ εμποδίων) αλλά και τα νεοελληνικά λογοτεχνικά κείμενα που ανθολογεί. Του ευχόμαστε να πρωτοστατήσει στη δημιουργία του manutius.gr.
Χρονολογικός κατάλογος: http://www.sarantakos.com/newest.html
Θέματα ετυμολογίας και ορθογραφίας του Βασ. Αργυρόπουλου:
http://www.geocities.com/vasargyr/book.html
Άρθρα του Σπύρου Α. Μοσχονά:
http://www.media.uoa.gr/people/smoschon/pages/gr/essays.html
Ο ηλεκτρονικός Κόμβος για την υποστήριξη των διδασκόντων την Ελληνική Γλώσσα:
http://www.komvos.edu.gr/
Εκεί, εκτός από τη σελίδα των λεξικών, σημαντικός είναι και ο Εγκυκλοπαιδικός οδηγός για τη γλώσσα.
Η Πύλη για την ελληνική γλώσσα:
http://www.greek-language.gr/
Ο κόμβος της ελληνικής γλώσσας (Αναδημοσιεύσεις άρθρων από τον Τύπο):
http://abnet.agrino.org/


Τα παλιά άρθρα του Ανδρέα Παππά (υπο-γλώσσια) στο Κυριακάτικο Βήμα. Πηγαίνετε στη σελίδα αναζήτησης της εφημερίδας και πληκτρολογήστε "ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΠΑΠΠΑΣ" στο πεδίο Συντάκτης.
Ο Ανδρέας Παππάς αρθρογραφεί τώρα στη Βιβλιοθήκη της Ελευθεροτυπίας και μπορείτε να βρείτε τα παλιότερα άρθρα του εδώ.

Αν θέλετε μια γεύση από τα παλιά:

Ἱστοχῶρος τῆς Κίνησης Πολιτῶν γιὰ τὴν Ἐπαναφορὰ τοῦ Πολυτονικοῦ Συστήματος:
http://www.polytoniko.org/
Θα βρείτε εκεί εξαιρετική συλλογή με πολυτονικές σειρές και μπορείτε, αν σας έχουν λείψει, να φρεσκάρετε και τους κανόνες (πολυ)τονισμού. Στις _Φωτογραφίες_ υπάρχει συλλογή φωτογραφιών με πολυτονικές επιγραφές και λεζάντες όπως «Ἀθήνα 2006. Κάτω ἀπὸ τὴν Βουλή, 100 μέτρα ἀπὸ τὸ μέρος ποὺ ψηφίσθηκε ὁ ἐπικατάρατος νόμος...».

Ή από τα πολύ καινούργια:

Αργκό: Το ελληνικό urbandictionary
http://www.slang.gr/


Ιστότοποι με ανθολογημένα κείμενα (όπως π.χ. ο Μικρός Απόπλους ή ο Ελπήνωρ) θα δοθούν στις σελίδες των συνδέσμων.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

*errata culinaria*

Με τεράστια αλλά, ελπίζω, συγγνωστή καθυστέρηση ανακάλυψα (καλά να ’ναι η Elena) το ιστολόγιο Errata culinaria.
http://errata-culinaria.blogspot.com/

«Παρατίθενται κακο-μεταφρασμένα, ανορθόγραφα, κακο-μετεγγραμμένα δείγματα μαγειρικής "γλώσσας λανθάνουσας" από ελληνικές έντυπες πηγές. — Dishing out tidbits of mis-translated, mis-spelt, mis-transcribed, sloppy samples of culinary prose from Greek print sources» κατά την περιγραφή του συντάκτη (θα αντιπαρέλθω την εμμονή στα ενωτικά και τη «μετεγγραφή»).

Υπήρξε σχετική μνεία σε στήλη της Λώρης Κέζα σε Βήμα του Φεβ. 2007, αλλά πού να τα προλάβει όλα τού ανθρώπου το μάτι. (Αν και ο φίλτατος sarant έχει αφήσει και σ' αυτό το μπλογκ τα αποτυπώματά του.)

Πλούσια εδέσματα σερβίρονται στις θεματικές ενότητες _Μεταφραστικά_ και _Μετεγγραφικά_ (sic). Ακόμα διαβάζω (είναι και τα σχόλια ενδιαφέροντα). Για κάποιον με τη δική μου αγάπη για το φαγητό (με την παράλληλη άγνοια για μεγάλο μέρος της συναφούς ορολογίας) τα εδέσματα είναι ταυτόχρονα αποκαλυπτικά και απολαυστικά.

Θα αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό της σαρωτικής μεταγραφής (εδώ με τη σημασία της κοπιπάστας). Όχι όμως σε μια μικρή δόση, κάτι σαν amuse-bouche.

[the bull] is horny = [ο ταύρος] «είχε μεγάλα κέρατα», μας λένε.
Θα διαφωνήσουμε ριζικά. Εδώ το πρωτότυπο μιλάει για έναν ταύρο που τον αναμένουν τέσσερεις αγελάδες δια τα περαιτέρω (διαιώνιση του είδους, κλπ). Ο ταύρος, λοιπόν, ήταν σεξουαλικά εξημμένος (sexually aroused), ή αλλιώς «καβλάντης», όπως λαλούσιν το στα Κυπρέικα, και δεν είχε μεγάλα κέρατα. Ας μη ξεχνάμε τις κινηματογραφικές ταινίες με θέμα τον πόλεμο του Βιετνάμ, όπου οι ντόπιες πόρνες έλεγαν στους Αμερικάνους φαντάρους: "C’mon, GI. Me so horny tonight…" Σίγουρα αυτές δεν ήταν κερασφόρες, σωστά;

Κι από μια συζήτηση:
— Mου θυμίζει το παλιό που μας είπαν στο πανεπιστήμιο σε σχετικό μάθημα: "Time flies like arrows" "Oι χρονόμυγες γουστάρουν τα βέλη".
— Τουλάχιστο, στο “Time flies like arrows” υπάρχει μια βάση στη γλώσσα ώστε η πρόταση να γίνει αντιληπτή και με αυτόν, τον δεύτερο, τρόπο. Κάτι παρόμοιο με το δικό μας «Χτύπησε τη γυναίκα με το μπαστούνι» (διφορούμενο - Πυθικό). «Χτύπησε τη γυναίκα με το μωρό» (όχι πλέον διφορούμενο, θα ήθελα να πιστεύω) .


----------



## jglenis (Apr 27, 2008)

> — Mου θυμίζει το παλιό που μας είπαν στο πανεπιστήμιο σε σχετικό μάθημα: "Time flies like arrows" "Oι χρονόμυγες γουστάρουν τα βέλη".



Σχετικά με αυτό, παραθέτω εδώ την αρχική ατάκα ή οποία ανήκει στον κύριο Groucho Marx. Είναι νομίζω καλύτερη ως έμπνευση και αρτιότερη ως διατύπωση. Οπότε, ευκαιρίας δοθείσης, ιδού: «Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana».


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2008)

Το Errata Culinaria είναι εκπληκτικό! Ευχαριστούμε, Elena και Nickel.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2008)

*Η τέχνη τής συνομιλίας*

http://linguarium.blogspot.com/2008/04/blog-post.html

Στο linguarium, ο Dr Moshe ανέβασε το κείμενο που είχε υποσχεθεί εδώ και πολλές μέρες, με τίτλο «Η τέχνη τής συνομιλίας». Το κείμενο δεν ανήκει στα γλωσσολογικά στα οποία μας έχει συνηθίσει, αν και σπεύδω να αντιγράψω τον όρο που αλίευσα (locutionary force = προσλεκτική ισχύς).

Τα κείμενα του Dr Moshe ξεχωρίζουν όχι μόνο για την προσοχή με την οποία έχει γραφτεί η κάθε λέξη αλλά και για την ευγένεια με την οποία απευθύνεται σε κάθε συνομιλητή του, ευγένεια που δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στο χαρτί ή την ψηφιακή σελίδα.

Στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο, μετά από μια εισαγωγή σε σχέση με τις απαρχές του ευγενικού λόγου και τις απόψεις για την ευγένεια, περνάει στις απόψεις του (μια και δεν θέλει να τις χαρακτηρίσει «υποδείξεις» ή «τεχνικές») για το τι συνιστά καλή συμμετοχή σε συνομιλία, την οποία παρομοιάζει με την καλή οδήγηση. Οι απόψεις του μπορούν να χρησιμεύσουν όχι μόνο σε συνομιλητές, αλλά και σε συμμετέχοντες σε διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις (ίσως ακόμα και σε οδηγούς αυτοκινήτων :) ).

Είναι ένα κείμενο που αξίζει να το τυπώσουμε και να το διαβάζουμε κάθε τόσο. Καταλήγει: «Αν και κάποιος θα μπορούσε ενδεχομένως να μάθει και να εφαρμόσει μερικές μεθόδους ή τεχνικές, ίσως δε να μελετήσει εγχειρίδια καλών τρόπων και οδηγούς συμπεριφοράς, μόνο ο γνήσιος σεβασμός και το πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον θα εμφυσήσουν σε όλα τα παραπάνω ζωτική πνοή». Στο τέλος μάς έβαλε τα δύσκολα…


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2008)

Δεν είναι αυστηρώς γλωσσικά με το νόημα που δίνουμε σ' αυτό το νήμα τα κείμενα του Λαπαθιώτη που μόλις ανέβασε ο Ν.Σ., αλλά αξίζουν μια γρήγορη επίσκεψη και δεν θα τα βρείτε αλλού στο διαδίκτυο: ξεκινάτε από την Ανοικτή επιστολή στον Αρχιεπίσκοπο των Αθηνών και περνάτε στα Σατιρικά ποιήματα, αφήνοντας τις _Ετυμολογίες_ για το τέλος (για να μη λέτε ότι δεν υπήρχε κι ένα αυστηρός γλωσσικό...).


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2008)

*Γλώσσα και ΜΜΕ*

Όταν έχουν περάσει πια την πρώτη παιδική τους ηλικία, στη διάρκεια της οποίας το παιχνίδι ελευθέρωνε τη γλώσσα τους και η συναναστροφή νομιμοποιούσε νεόπλαστα του είδους «χλατσωτό τρίποντο» ή «αιρμπολάτη βολή», αρπάζονται από τα στερεότυπα της προφορικής αθλητικής γλώσσας, της μόνης που μπορεί να συναγωνιστεί σε αριθμό κλισέ την πολιτική ρητορεία. Ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι σπορτκάστερ ασφυκτιούν μέσα στο ιδιόλεκτό τους. Είναι μάλιστα τόση η αγωνία ορισμένων να ξεφύγουν από το βραχνά των κλισέ που, για να δώσουν υποτίθεται κύρος στα λεγόμενά τους, γλιστράνε όλο και πιο συχνά σε «καθαρευουσιανισμούς» του είδους «ο τάδε παίκτης απώλεσε την ευκαιρία» (θαρρείς και το «απώλεσε» είναι βαρύτερο από το «έχασε») ή σε σχήματα (παρα)λόγου του τύπου «το σημερινό παιχνίδι δεν χρήζει βαθμολογικού ενδιαφέροντος» - και ο νοών, ας νοήσει ό,τι καταφέρει. Είτε μικρός είσαι πάντως είτε μεγάλος, μπάσκετ δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις αν δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά, στην ΝΒΑ εκδοχή τους, ή αν δεν χαμηλώσεις τη φωνή, υιοθετώντας περίπου τη μέθοδο που συστήνει, για τους δικούς του λόγους και με άλλη αφορμή, ο ποιητής Νίκος Φωκάς στο «Ραδιόφωνο» του 1993, ένα από τα «Κοχυβαδάκια», τα «γλωσσοκεντρικά ποιήματά» του: «Χαμήλωσα στο ελάχιστο τον ήχο / κι οι πρόστυχες φωνές αυτοστιγμεί / ακούγονται σαν ψίθυρος σεμνές· / σαν ψίθυρος μαζί με τις φωνές / οι γλωσσικοί βιασμοί κι οι ξενισμοί / που δεν απαριθμούνται σ’ ένα στίχο. // Διότι αν πρέπει να ’χω τέτοια γλώσσα / με σόου, τζάκποτ, ζάπινγκ και τιβί / την καταργώ καλύτερα εντελώς / κι ας μείνει μόνο ως ψίθυρος απλός / μιας πίστης υπενθύμιση ακριβή / καθώς κοιτώ τα σύννεφα στην Όσσα».

Αλλά δεν γίνεται πια να κλείσουμε κανένα κουμπί γιατί δεν βρισκόμαστε έξω από κανένα κουτί· μέσα τους είμαστε.

Έτσι τελειώνει το άρθρο του Παντελή Μπουκάλα στην Κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή.

Τα *άρθρα του Σπύρου Μοσχονά για τη γλώσσα και τα ΜΜΕ* που δημοσιεύτηκαν στην Καθημερινή μπορείτε να τα βρείτε συγκεντρωμένα στην ιστοσελίδα του:
http://www.media.uoa.gr/people/smoschon/pages/gr/essays.html#media .


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Δεν είναι γλωσσικό το θέμα, αλλά μια και τα περισσότερα γλωσσολόγια έχουν πέσει σε εαροθερινή νάρκη, κάπως έπρεπε να ζωντανέψω κι αυτό το νήμα.

Στα Ιουλιανά (1965), την περίοδο εκείνη της ελληνικής ιστορίας που συνέτριψε τις ελπίδες μας για έναν ομαλό εκδημοκρατισμό της χώρας, αφιερώνει ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος μια νέα ενότητα των ιστοσελίδων του, με έναν τρόπο σχεδόν παιδαγωγικό: παρουσιάζει τα γεγονότα μέσα από τις γελοιογραφίες εκείνης της εποχής. Έχει ήδη ανεβάσει γελοιογραφίες του Κώστα Μητρόπουλου και προαναγγέλλει γελοιογραφίες από την εφημερίδα Μακεδονία και του Μποστ.

Είπα πιο πάνω «παιδαγωγικό» επειδή πρόκειται για έναν πολύ ελκυστικό τρόπο να δει κανείς την ιστορία από μια εντελώς διαφορετική σκοπιά, αν τα έχει ζήσει και τα θυμάται ή αν έχει διαβάσει γι’ αυτά. Αν είναι απλώς μια θολή περίοδος της πρόσφατης ιστορίας μας, οι γελοιογραφίες θα του δημιουργήσουν ερωτηματικά, αν και ο Ν.Σ. προσθέτει αρκετά σχόλια.

Νίκο, σ’ ευχαριστώ προσωπικά για αυτή τη γλυκόπικρη επιστροφή σ’ ένα μακρινό αλλά ολοζώντανο παρελθόν.

http://www.sarantakos.com/istoria/apostasia.html


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2008)

Για να μη μείνει θαμμένο στο νήμα με τα μεταφραστικά ολισθήματα (έως και κουτρουβαλήματα), αλλά και για να ενημερώνεται τούτο το νήμα:

Ο προστάτης άγιος της Στρατιάς των Ανύπαρχτων
Ομολογουμένως αλάφρυνε μια δύσκολη μέρα μου.

Παρέα με άλλα «σαραντακέικα»:
Ευπρεπισμένοι σκελετοί εκκαθαρίζουν λογαριασμούς στο ντουλάπι
Λογιοσύνη να φάνε κι οι εσχηκότες

Το τελευταίο διαβάζεται σαν επιδόρπιο στο:
στις επάλξεις [11], ο ευρών αμειφθήσεται, και ο νήδυμος, ο νήδυμος!
του Γιάννη Χάρη

Αίσχη να φάν' κι οι κότες...


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2008)

Με λίγο χρόνο στη διάθεσή σας και με καθαρό μυαλό, αξίζει να διαβάσετε το καινούργιο κείμενο του Dr Moshe εδώ, με τίτλο *Στοπ καρέ*. Όχι, δεν αποφάσισε να ασχοληθεί με το καρέ στην αυστηρά κινηματογραφική του σημασία, αλλά με το ρόλο του καρέ-πλαισίου στη σημασιολογική αναγνώριση των λέξεων. Το κείμενο μπορεί να τροφοδοτήσει συζήτηση εδώ για τη σημασία (σημαντικότητα) του πλαισίου (frame και όχι context) στη μετάφραση. Ας το διαβάσετε και μ’ αυτή τη διάσταση κατά νου.

Προς το παρόν, θα κλέψω για άλλη μια φορά μερικούς χρήσιμους όρους:

*construal* = ερμηνευτική ανάλυση
*foregrounding* = προώθηση στο προσκήνιο
*Idealised Cognitive Models, ICMs* = ιδεοποιημένα γνωσιακά πρότυπα


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Διασκεδαστικό κείμενο του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη για τα κρυφά σχολειά:

http://yannisharis.blogspot.com/2008/07/blog-post_18.html


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2008)

Με το χώρο της γλωσσικής μυθολογίας ασχολείται ο Dr Moshe στο άρθρο που ανάρτησε σήμερα στο γλωσσολόγιό του.

*Αποσπάσματα:*

...Από το άρθρο [αναφέρεται ο Dr Moshe ενδεικτικά σε άρθρο που είχε δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό Ιχώρ το 2001 και κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο εδώ ] δεν λείπουν οι συνήθεις διαπιστωμένες ακρότητες, που είναι συνυφασμένες με τα κείμενα γλωσσικής μυθολογίας. Αναφέρω εν συντομία μερικές: Άστοχη χρήση γλωσσολογικών όρων και ελλιπής κατανόηση του περιεχομένου τους – Αθέτηση των μορφολογικών ορίων των λέξεων – Επιλεκτική άντληση υλικού από διάφορα εγχειρίδια και λεξικά, ενίοτε εκτός συγκειμένου, όταν κρίνεται συμφέρουσα για τον στόχο – Αντιπαραβολή υλικού που δεν ανήκει στην ίδια συγχρονία και, παρά ταύτα, αντιμετωπίζεται σαν ομοστρωματικό. Τέλος, παρατηρείται η διαδεδομένη σύγχυση μεταξύ ομορρίζων και παραγώγων τής ετυμολογικής αλυσίδας, η οποία έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την παραπλανητική μεταφορά των στοιχείων που παρέχουν τα λεξικά.
[...]
Επειδή οι εσφαλμένες αυτές απόψεις χαρακτηρίζονται από ηχητικό πληθωρισμό που ακούεται ευχάριστα στα απρόσεκτα αφτιά, έκρινα σκόπιμο να στρέψω την προσοχή σε δύο βασικές μεθοδολογικές πλάνες που υπόκεινται σε τέτοια κείμενα και αιχμαλωτίζουν τον τρόπο σκέψεως, ώστε να παράγει στάση αδιάφορη για την επιστήμη.
1) Έλλειψη συστηματικότητας
[...]
2) Ελλιπής αξιολόγηση του υλικού
[...]
Η αναζήτηση τεκμηρίων, όταν στο βάθρο έχει ήδη τοποθετηθεί ένα μύθευμα, καταδικάζει εξ αρχής την προσπάθεια, ακόμη και αν πηγάζει από γνήσια αγάπη για τη γλώσσα.[...]

Στα μάτια ενός μικρού παιδιού ό,τι λάμπει ή γυαλίζει φαντάζει άκρως ελκυστικό, παρ’ ότι μπορεί να είναι ασήμαντης αξίας. Παρόμοια, τα γλωσσικά μυθεύματα τροφοδοτούν την αισθητική συγκίνηση και υπαγορεύουν ιδέες αλλοιωμένες, που όμως αστράφτουν μέσα στην άγνοια από την οποία απορρέουν.

Ας παραδεχτούμε ότι η επιστημονική ανάλυση έχει άλλες αξιώσεις, που επικαθορίζονται από την αντικειμενικότητα των στοιχείων. Ας παραδεχτούμε ότι αυτός ο λεπτομερής επιστημονικός χάρτης είναι ο μόνος δοκιμασμένος στον χρόνο, στην παραγωγή αποτελεσμάτων και στον έλεγχό τους. Και ας παραδεχτούμε ότι μόνο η πυξίδα που επαληθεύεται με αυτόν μπορεί να μας προστατέψει από τα ατοπήματα της ουτοπίας.​
Όμως, διαβάστε εκεί τη λεπτομερή επιχειρηματολογία και τα πειστικά παραδείγματα, από έναν επιστήμονα που έχει γνώση του μέτρου, επιδεικνύει κατανόηση για την αγάπη των μυθομανών για τη γλώσσα, αλλά ταυτόχρονα οφείλει να υπερασπιστεί την επιστήμη του.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2008)

Από τις Γλωσσογραφίες του Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη, πρωτοδημοσιευμένο στον Πολίτη:

*Μεταφραστικές γκρίνιες*

[...]Φίλος ιστορικός παραπονέθηκε ότι επιμελούνταν τόμο στον οποίο ο μεταφραστής επανειλημμένα ανέφερε κάποιον Σουλεϊμάν Κανονί. ‘Κανονί’ (ενδεχομένως από την ελληνική λέξη ‘κανόνας’) είναι όμως τούρκικο προσωνύμιο του σουλτάνου Σουλεϊμάν του Μεγαλοπρεπούς, προσωνύμιο το οποίο τον τελευταίο αιώνα (και βάλε) αποδίδεται στην ελληνική ιστορική βιβλιογραφία ως ‘Νομοθέτης’. Στον χώρο της μουσικής, ο Γιάννης Χάρης πρόσφατα ψάρεψε τα μυστηριώδη αναγεννησιακά όργανα ‘σαλτέριο’ και ‘θήορμπο’. Πρόκειται φυσικά για το ‘ψαλτήριο’ και τη ‘θεόρβη’. Ταυτόχρονα, οι συμφωνίες και τα κονσέρτα δεν έχουν ‘κινήσεις’ (απευθείας μετάφραση του γερμανικού Satz) στα ελληνικά, έχουνε ‘μέρη’. Στη λογοτεχνία η στροφή λέγεται στροφή και όχι ‘στάνζα’. Στη χημεία, το νάτριο (Na) δεν αποδίδεται ως ‘σόδιο’, ούτε το κάλιο (Κ) ως ‘ποτάσιο’ (κατά το αγγλοσαξονικό έθος).

Ο μεγάλος χαμός όμως επικρατεί στα τοπωνύμια: διαβάζουμε για ‘τη Λατβία’ (αυτή είναι η εταίρος μας Λετονία), για την ιστορική περιοχή της Γερμανίας ‘Σβάμπεν’ (‘Σουηβία’, ελληνιστί), ή για τη βελγική πόλη ‘Άντγουερπ’ (‘Αμβέρσα’), η οποία βρίσκεται στη Φλάνδρα κι όχι στη ‘Φλαμανδία’. Τελος, η Λευκορωσία είναι χώρα, το ‘Μπελαρούς’ μάρκα γεωργικών μηχανημάτων και το ‘Μπιελορωσία’ ή παλιότερος αγγλισμός ή ανοησία. Και ούτω καθεξής.[...]​
Διαβάστε το ολόκληρο εκεί, καλύτερα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2008)

Με λέξεις της μουσικής καταπιάστηκε ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος τώρα εδώ.

Μ' ένα αρχικό του σχόλιο (_μουσική_ τέχνη ήταν κάθε τέχνη που είχε προστάτιδα κάποια από τις εννιά Μούσες) μου θύμισε ότι τις προάλλες σκεφτόμουν πόσο ατυχές ήταν που ονομάσαμε *μουσώνες* τους ισχυρούς εκείνους περιοδικούς ανέμους, από το γαλλικό mousson, με αποτέλεσμα να αναρωτιέται κανείς ποια σχέση να έχουν άραγε με τις Μούσες. Η λέξη προέρχεται από αραβική, mausim, που σημαίνει εποχή. (Πριν την απλοποίηση γράφονταν _μουσσώνες_.)

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε πρωτότυπα από κάποιον μεταφραστή του γαλλικού ντοκιμαντέρ _Fortune de mousson_ της Dominique Rabotteau και του Frédéric Soltan, που προβλήθηκε από την ΕΡΤ πριν από αρκετά χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω τι έφτασε στα χέρια του μεταφραστή, αλλά το ντοκιμαντέρ προβλήθηκε με τον τίτλο _Το δώρο του ανέμου Μονσούν_!


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2008)

Μετά από απουσία αρκετών μηνών, ο Φοινικιστής ανέβασε στο Περιγλώσσιο κείμενο για κάποια ντουμπλ-φας επιρρήματα: _απλώς—απλά, αμέσως—άμεσα, αδιακρίτως—αδιάκριτα_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2009)

Με γειες στον Νίκο Σαραντάκο για το διδυμάκι του, το Wordpress ιστολόγιό του εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/

Γράφει: «Μπορεί σε ένα μήνα να διαπιστώσω ότι το ιστολόγημα μού τρώει πολύ χρόνο και να το παρατήσω παρόλα του τα κάλλη».

Ευτυχώς, δεν ρώτησε τον doncat ή τον Γιάννη Χάρη πριν αφήσει ανοιχτά τα σχόλια. Δυστυχώς, θα τον ψάχνουμε για να τον δούμε αποδώ, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Από τις Γλωσσογραφίες του Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη, πρωτοδημοσιευμένο στον Πολίτη:
> 
> *Μεταφραστικές γκρίνιες*
> 
> [...] για τη βελγική πόλη ‘Άντγουερπ’ (‘Αμβέρσα’), η οποία βρίσκεται στη Φλάνδρα κι όχι στη ‘Φλαμανδία’.[...]​


Σίγουρα πάντως πολύς κόσμος το λέει Φλαμανδία, παράγοντάς το αντίστροφα από το επίθετο ή το εθνικό ουσιαστικό. Για μένα, συμπαθητικό λάθος (υπάρχουν τα λάθη που συμπαθούμε κι εκείνα που αντιπαθούμε).


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2009)

Συμπαθητικό το βρίσκει και η Βικιπαίδεια, γιατί, όταν της ζητάς «Φλαμανδία», δεν σε στέλνει στο πυρ το εξώτερο, αλλά εδώ. Ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ κάνει το αντίστροφο: από τη Φλάνδρα σε στέλνει στη Φλαμανδία! Άλλωστε, η Φλάνδρα δεν έβγαζε ποτέ *Φλάνδρους ή *Φλάνδρες, αλλά πάντα Φλαμανδούς. :)


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> Από τις Γλωσσογραφίες του Ευθ. Φοίβου Παναγιωτίδη, πρωτοδημοσιευμένο στον Πολίτη:
> 
> *Μεταφραστικές γκρίνιες*
> 
> ...



Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα εμφανίζεται και η άλλη κατάρα των ελληνικών τσαπατσούλικων αποδόσεων τοπωνυμίων και κυρίων ονομάτων: τα μεταγράφουμε όλα ακολουθώντας την αγγλική απόδοση και/ ή προφορά, γιατί, βεβαίως, για έναν ολλανδόφωνο η Αμβέρσα είναι Antwerpen κι όχι ... Άντγουερπ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2009)

*Ένα γλωσσολόγιο γεννήθηκε* (στις 20 του μήνα), και θα το ξέρετε ήδη. Δεν μας έφτανε που είναι πολυγραφότατος ο Σαραντάκος. Τώρα, εκτός που αύξησε την παραγωγή του, χαζεύουμε να διαβάζουμε και τα σχόλια στο ιστολόγιό του _Οι λέξεις έχουν τη δική τους ιστορία_. Εκτός από τον πρωτολογισμό που προέκυψε («το ραμόνι»), τη σχέση της πρέκνας (=στίγμα, φακίδα) με τον _περκνό_ και την _πέρκα_ (μην ξεχνάτε και το OED: a. F. perche: L. perca (Pliny), a. Gr. πέρκη: cf. περκνός dark-coloured, περκάζειν to become dark) ή την ιστορία των μαργαριταριών, απήλαυσα τη συμβολή των σχολιαστών στους «κολμυριδισμούς».

Και *ένα γλωσσολόγιο περνάει σε «κρυογονική» κατάσταση*. Στις 24/2 ο Dr Moshe ανακοίνωσε ότι «Το ιστολόγιο αυτό, [το Linguarium,] ως επένδυση χρόνου και (λιγοστών) πρωτότυπων άρθρων, ολοκλήρωσε την παρουσία του. [...] Λυπούμαι ότι ο χρόνος και οι υποχρεώσεις δεν μου επιτρέπουν πλέον να αρθρογραφώ σε αυτόν τον χώρο. Προς όλους τους αγαπητούς αναγνώστες εύχομαι από καρδιάς καλή συνέχεια και πλούσια, παραγωγική δραστηριότητα».

Φίλτατε, όσο πλούσια και παραγωγική κι αν είναι η δική μας δραστηριότητα, θα μας λείψουν τα σημειώματά σου. Μην τάξεις σ' άγιο κερί, που λέμε. Περιμένουμε ωστόσο την υλοποίηση των «υποχρεώσεων». Εγώ, προς το παρόν, παρηγοριέμαι με αυτό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2009)

Μα πού κείται τελικά αυτός ο Τιπούκειτος; Μετακόμισε πρόσφατα σε νέα διεύθυνση:
http://neostipoukeitos.wordpress.com/

όπου εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζει το κομμάτι για τους γαλλισμούς:
http://neostipoukeitos.wordpress.com/2009/03/02/ελληνογαλλικοι-διαλογοι-ή-γαλλισμοι/

Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βρω το:
_L’influence du français sur le grec: Emprunts lexicaux et calques phraséologiques_ (Ν. Κοντοσόπουλος, Αθήνα 1978).


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Mar 9, 2009)

Πού να κήται ο Τιπούκητος, αγαπητέ Νικέλιε; Κήται κι αφτός εις τον αφρό της θάλασσας, μαζί με τ' άλλα κήτη και με το δίδυμο αδερφάκι του, τον Κητούκητο. Μερσί τα μάλα για την παραπομπή στη νέα μας διέφθυση (ανοίξαμε και σας περιμένουμε). Όσο για το βιβλίο του Κοντοσό, έχω φάει τους τόπους, αλλά δεν. Ούτε στο Χάρβαρντ δεν το έχουνε (σοβαρολογώ και κυριολεκτώ).


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2009)

Το *Ιστολόγιο του Ρογήρου* είναι περισσότερο ιστορολόγιο παρά γλωσσολόγιο (Ζαζ, πρόσεξε, δεν είπα «μάλλον περισσότερο»!), αλλά δικός μας άνθρωπος είναι και, κυρίως, για ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα γράφει, οπότε, ναι, ο ελεύθερός μας χρόνος μειώθηκε ακόμα περισσότερο.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Το *Ιστολόγιο του Ρογήρου* είναι περισσότερο ιστορολόγιο παρά γλωσσολόγιο (Ζαζ, πρόσεξε, δεν είπα «μάλλον περισσότερο»!), αλλά δικός μας άνθρωπος είναι και, κυρίως, για ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα γράφει, οπότε, ναι, ο ελεύθερός μας χρόνος μειώθηκε ακόμα περισσότερο.



Ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για τα καλά λόγια και ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή το ιστολόγιό μου να αποδειχθεί αντάξιο των προσδοκιών αυτών (γιατί προς το παρόν, θέλει δουλειά και βελτίωση πολλή)!


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 27, 2012)

Η λέσχη του βιβλίου έχει αφιερώσει αρκετό χώρο για συζητήσεις σχετικά με την ελληνική γλώσσα. Εδώ μπορείτε να βρείτε κάποια από τα νήματα που περιέχουν ανάλογους προβληματισμούς με αυτόν τον ιστότοπο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2012)

Κάποτε είχα πει στον Φαροφύλακα ότι θα ερχόμουν κι από τα μέρη σας. Έμεινα στην υπόσχεση. Νιώθω τον διαθέσιμο χρόνο της ημέρας να συρρικνώνεται σαν την Αλίκη, όταν το έριξε στο πιοτό.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Jan 30, 2013)

Έψαχνα να βρω πηγές αρχαίων Ελληνικών κειμένων, με μετάφραση. Βρήκα πολύ λίγες ελεύθερες στον ιστό, κυρίως στην πύλη για την Ελληνική γλώσσα, που όμως έχει αποσπάσματα, και στον μικρό απόπλου, καθώς και μερικές με Αγγλική μετάφραση που δεν με βοηθούν και πολύ. Αν κανείς έχει κάποια συμβουλή για καμιά πηγή μεταφράσεων ακόμα, (εκτός του να μάθω να μεταφράζω από τα αρχαία) θα με βοηθήσει.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2013)

Καλημέρα

Εγώ, δυστυχώς, βολεύομαι με τις αγγλικές μεταφράσεις, και μάλιστα τις διαδικτυακές — παλιότερες μεταφράσεις, χωρίς δικαιώματα, όχι πάντα οι καλύτερες. Ελληνικές χωρίς δικαιώματα είναι εκείνες του Μικρού Απόπλου. Εγώ δεν ξέρω άλλες πηγές, βολεύομαι με τις αγγλικές. Αλλά, αν είναι για μελέτη, μπορείς να αρχίσεις με τον Θουκυδίδη και τη μετάφραση του Βενιζέλου. Είναι συναρπαστικό ανάγνωσμα. Ή να δεις τι υπάρχει στην ελληνική αγορά του βιβλίου. Ή να μας πει κάποια καλύτερη συμβουλή κάποιος φίλος πιο κοντά στη διδασκαλία των αρχαίων.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 15, 2013)

Ανανεώθηκε και εμπλουτίστηκε ο ιστότοπος του ΙΝΣ: *http://ins.web.auth.gr*

*Φίλες και φίλοι του Ινστιτούτου Νεοελληνικών Σπουδών,*

Με χαρά σάς καλωσορίζουμε στη νέα μας ιστοσελίδα, ​που είναι αναρτημένη στη γνώριμή σας διεύθυνση ins.web.auth.gr.​​

Στη νέα μας ιστοσελίδα θα βρείτε επιπλέον:​​
Μια πλούσια Βιβλιογραφία για την ελληνική γλώσσα.​​​Τα Πρακτικά των Ετήσιων Συναντήσεων Εργασίας του Τομέα Γλωσσολογίας του Α.Π.Θ. των τελευταίων έξι ετών (από την 27η Συνάντηση του 2007 έως την 32η του 2011).
​​
Τα Πρακτικά του Συνεδρίου "1976-2011: 35 χρόνια από τη Γλωσσοεκπαιδευτική Μεταρρύθμιση", που έγινε στο Δίον της Πιερίας τον Νοέμβριο του 2011.
Τμήμα του Corpus Προφορικού Λόγου του Ινστιτούτου, το οποίο είναι στη διάθεση γλωσσολόγων και ερευνητών/τριών.

Σε λίγες ημέρες θα λειτουργήσει και το ηλεκτρονικό μας κατάστημα (θα λάβετε γι᾽ αυτό σχετική ενημέρωση), από το οποίο θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα αγοράς των εκδόσεών μας.​
​


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2014)

Encyclopedia of Ancient Greek Language and Linguistics


----------

